# N63TU



## Butch77 (Jul 31, 2016)

I am looking to swap my N62 50i for an N63TU 50i. Does the N63 carry over the same valve stem seals problem? Any other known problems to watch out for either?


----------



## QSilver7 (Aug 15, 2008)

See info below for changes made to the N63 to make it the N63TU:


----------

